# كل اللهجات: أسماء الإشارة



## jawad-dawdi

أسماء الإشارة نوعان .. نوع يسبق الإسم : (مثال : بكم هذا الكتاب؟) .. ونوع يقوم مقام الإسم : (بكم هذا؟)ء

في اللهجة المغربية

أسماء الإشارة من النوع الأوّل للقريب هي

أمثلة

هذا الولد = هاذ الولد
هذه البنت = هاذ البنت
هؤلاء الأولاد = هاذ لولاد
هؤلاء البنات = هاذ لبنات

أسماء الإشارة من النوع الأوّل للمتوسّط وللبعيد هي

أمثلة

ذاك / ذلك الولد = ذاك (أو) هاذاك الولد
تيك / تلك البنت = ذيك (أو) هاذيك البنت
أولئك / أولالك الأولاد = ذوك (أو) هاذوك لولاد
أولئك / أولالك البنات = ذوك (أو) هاذوك البنات

أسماء الإشارة من النوع الثاني للقريب

أمثلة

هذا = هاذا
هذه / هذي = هاذي
هؤلاء = هاذو

أسماء الإشارة الخاصة بالمكان

هنا = هْنا
هناك / هنالك (أو) ثمّ (أو) ثمّة = ثمَّ (أو) ثمّاك

ملاحظة : في اللهجة المغربية تنطق الثاء تاء والذال دالا والظاء ضادا​


----------



## Linolenic

في العامية الأردنية

أسماء الإشارة من النوع الأوّل للقريب هي

أمثلة

هذا الولد = هادا أو هاد الولد
هذه البنت = هادي أو هاي البنت
هؤلاء الأولاد = هدول الولاد
هؤلاء البنات = هدول البنات

أسماء الإشارة من النوع الأوّل للمتوسّط وللبعيد هي

أمثلة

ذاك / ذلك الولد = هَداك الولد
تيك / تلك البنت =هَديك البنت
أولئك / أولالك الأولاد = هَدلاك الولاد
أولئك / أولالك البنات = هَدلاك البنات

أسماء الإشارة من النوع الثاني للقريب

أمثلة

هذا = هادا
هذه / هذي = هادي
هؤلاء = هدول

أسماء الإشارة الخاصة بالمكان

هنا = هون
هناك / هنالك (أو) ثمّ (أو) ثمّة = هناك​


----------



## ahmedcowon

في اللهجة المصرية

*أسماء الإشارة من النوع الأول للقريب*
(تكون بعد المشار إليه في هذه الحالة)
هذا الولد = الواد ده
هذه البنت = البنت دي
هؤلاء الأولاد = الولاد دول
هؤلاء البنات = البنات دول

(تكون قبل المشار إليه في حالة التعريف بشخص أو مكان غير معروف لمن معي)
هذه هي الجامعة = دي الجامعة
هذا هو مصطفى = ده مصطفى

*لا يوجد أسماء إشارة من النوع الأول للمتوسط أو البعيد*

*أسماء الإشارة الخاصة بالمكان*
هنا = هنا
هناك = هناك​


----------



## إسكندراني

لاحظت استخدام المغاربة لأسماء إشارة لم أسمعها في مكان آخر في سياق فصيح (مثلا في الصحف) فلكثرة من الأشياء يقولون *هاته *وليس هذه فهل هذا صحيح لغة؟ يبدو من نظرة سريعة في المنتديات الأخرى أن البعض يقبلها والبعض لا يقبلها


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> لاحظت استخدام المغاربة لأسماء إشارة لم أسمعها في مكان آخر في سياق فصيح (مثلا في الصحف) فلكثرة من الأشياء يقولون *هاته *وليس هذه فهل هذا صحيح لغة؟ يبدو من نظرة سريعة في المنتديات الأخرى أن البعض يقبلها والبعض لا يقبلها



نعم هاته وهاتيك وتي (أي ذي) كلها موجودة في الفصحى وما زالت تستخدم في لهجات جنوب الجزيرة


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرا لك، واكون ممنونا لو افدنا احد الاعضاء الكرام بدراسة مستفيضة في هذا الموضوع او اي مصدر بحثي لاسماء الاشارة في العربية الفصحى


----------



## jawad-dawdi

ذا للمفرد المذكّر القريب في جميع الحالات

تا للمفرد المؤنّث القريب في جميع الحالات .. وكذلك ته (و) تي (و) ذه (و) ذي

ذان للمثنّى المذكّر القريب في حالة الرفع

ذين للمثنّى المذكّر القريب في حالتي النصب والجرّ

تان للمثنّى المؤنّث القريب في حالة الرفع

تين للمثنّى المؤنّث القريب في حالتي النصب والجرّ

أولاء للجمع القريب بنوعيه وفي جميع الحالات

ذاك للمفرد المذكّر المتوسّط في جميع الحالات

تيك للمفرد المؤنّث المتوسّط في جميع الحالات

ذانك للمثنّى المذكّر المتوسّط في حالة الرفع

ذينك للمثنّى المذكّر المتوسّط في حالتي النصب والجرّ

تانك للمثنّى المؤنّث المتوسّط في حالة الرفع

تينك للمثنّى المؤنّث المتوسّط في حالتي النصب والجرّ

أولئك للجمع المتوسّط بنوعيه وفي جميع الحالات

ذلك للمفرد المذكّر البعيد في جميع الحالات

تلك للمفرد المؤنّث البعيد في جميع الحالات

ذانّك (مع تشديد النون) للمثنّى المذكّر البعيد في حالة الرفع

ذينّك (مع تشديد النون) للمثنّى المذكّر البعيد في حالتي النصب والجرّ

تانّك (مع تشديد النون) للمثنّى المؤنّث البعيد في حالة الرفع

تينّك (مع تشديد النون) للمثنّى المؤنّث البعيد في حالتي النصب والجرّ

أولالك للجمع البعيد بنوعيه وفي جميع الحالات

الهاء التي تدخل على هذه الأسماء تسمّى هاء التنبيه

هنا للمكان القريب

هناك للمكان المتوسّط

هنالك (أو) ثمَّ (أو) ثمّة للمكان البعيد


​


----------



## znati

*في تونس نقول
**أسماء الإشارة من النوع الأوّل للقريب هي*​*
**أمثلة*​*
**هذا الولد = الطفل هاذا*
*هذه البنت = البنية هاذي*
*هؤلاء الأولاد = لولاد هاذم*
*هؤلاء البنات = البنات هاذم*​*
**
*​*
**أسماء الإشارة للقريب*​*
**أمثلة*​*
**هذا = هاذا*
*هذه / هذي = هاذي*
*هؤلاء = هاذم*​*
**أسماء الإشارة الخاصة بالمكان
 هنا = هْنا 
او لنّا*
*هناك / هنالك  = غادي او ثم*​


----------



## aurelien.demarest

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل يقال اسمُ إشارةٍ باللغة العربية أم اسمٌ إشارةٌ؟

شكرا سلفا
أوريليان


----------



## rayloom

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسم إشارةٍ
اسم الإشارةِ


----------



## aurelien.demarest

أشكرك يا ريلون


----------

